# Seal Point Siamese litter



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

My siamese Doe had her second litter last night I heard them squeeking this morning.I have done a rough head count 10 to 12 pinkies , Im very pleased I will post some pictures as soon as I can dot want to disturb them too much yet.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures of the cuties!


----------



## vicky1804 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh cant wait for pictures, if you happen to have a spare siamese female later on please do let me know, iv been after one for absolutly ages!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi vicky Im in Northumberland If I have plenty females yes you can have one.Mum wont stay away feeding for long I managed to count them there are 12 pinkies.The last litter there was 7 Bucks 1 Doe


----------



## SevenlevelsofDante (Nov 13, 2010)

7 BUCKS? Ouch!


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I know your right it would of been better the other way round


----------

